# SE Regional Conformation Show & Breed Survey



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Are any of our members attending this? This is my first attendance of this type and wondered if anybody from this forum will be there. It would be nice to have a friend explain what the judges are looking for in each event.

Denise


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Where's it at? Georiga?


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: SE Regional Conformation Show & Breed Survey*

Info : http://www.vonlotta.com/show2009/index.html


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you RacerX. Yes, it is in Sharpsburg Georgia.


----------

